# Fish cuddle pouch



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

Well I saw a cat bed online that was a fish with a mouth for the opening, thought it was cool and made one for my rats. Big enough for 3 rats, cute as a button.
I drew out the design, then made templates for all the parts to the pattern. I didn't really have a pattern, just made it up as I went along.All hand sewn, lazy, but decent enough. I also added a wire loop for the mouth so it stays open, and easily accessible to the rats. I did this in around 5 or 6 hours, I thinkkk it took less than a yard of fabric. My boys ended up loving it, and as soon as I put them in, they wouldn't leave haha.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## noodledoodle (Jul 11, 2015)

That's amazing!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Very cute! Great job. I've seen the ones for cats & they are expensive! I wish I had any talent at sewing lol


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

Haha, I've got very little skills sewing, But thank you.


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

that's adorable!!!! you should make an etsy shop, perhaps?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

great job! I love it.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

Awesome job


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg that is so cute!


----------



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

I've been thinking about making things to sell, but I only do things by hand, so the finishing on some of the peices arent 100% great looking.


----------

